# When To Start



## FUM (Feb 19, 2010)

When to start planting?  One year I started my plants at the first of April. Than 2 mo.s later my buddy started his first of June and by his caught up to mine. I felt like I wasted 2 mo.s. That was out side with no greenhouse (GH). I will be using a GH this year, But, I don't want to waste 2 mo.s again. PLEASE, SEND ME YOUR INPUT ON WHEN TO START outside in a GH. Green Blessings and peace out.


----------



## rebel (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to know also when to start. I am going to use 4' floresent to start them and plant outside later. im in zone 6. Is it too early ?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2010)

I have already started


----------



## tcbud (Feb 21, 2010)

I put mine (seed plants or clones) out in mid May.  I will be starting them next month inside, under 14 hours of floro light (t5's).  Mid May has 14 hours of light here.  If I had a green house, I would prolly start them in (seeds) the end of March.  It kinda depends how warm the over night temps are gonna be in the Greenhouse.  Keeping them above 46f (overnight, warmer during day of course) and you should do fine, IMO.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2010)

I have been taking clones to put outside for the past 2 weeks. When today and turned the soil in my grow holes


----------



## Heemhoff17 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to start germination next week some time...I am putting them in a enclosed green house though.


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 21, 2010)

i started mine 2 weeks ago...i plan to sex them and make a bunch of clones and start putting them outside at the end of may and ill probably keep cloning inside and moving them outside until august....but to be honest i didnt even count how many weeks ahead i started them....just couldnt wait any longer..... im in zone 4b


----------



## leafminer (Feb 21, 2010)

I've been going since November. Growth rate on a sunny day in the gh is amazing.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 21, 2010)

I have started seeds or taken clones in feb and planted at the end of april for over 20 yrs.

Never used a green house though...would be nice!


----------



## ftw2012 (Feb 22, 2010)

i agree freedom....that would be sweet!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Feb 23, 2010)

I can't wait to get mine started this year. Unfourtuanately [sp] I have to do it 100% outside so I wait until at least mid-late April or beginning of may


----------



## leafminer (Feb 23, 2010)

The gh does give me a little more control. If there is not solid cloud cover I do get heating. Like this morning, it was completely overcast but not raining. The gh temperature was 15C and outside it was 11C which is a useful difference.

But the cloud cover thickened by mid-day and it began to drizzle. I rechecked the temps and it was 12C inside and outside the same. But at least the plants were keeping dry.


----------



## FUM (Feb 24, 2010)

Here in sr.I'm sitting on 8&9 on the US Grow zone and a 9 on the Hardness zone page. We have had a very mild winter. Last week we had 3 day that were 72 deg. I was working in with shorts in February. Back to the case at hand. Right now I wait on land-lord to move thing around in the yard so that i can start to build my greenhouse. I too am biting at the bit wanting to get started.That may be in May and that will have to do. For sure them ladies will grow like weeds, I hate waiting though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL--I am so far away from planting outside (zone 4).  We got about 4" of snow overnight and it is still snowing hard here.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Feb 25, 2010)

FUM said:
			
		

> When to start planting?  One year I started my plants at the first of April. Than 2 mo.s later my buddy started his first of June and by his caught up to mine. I felt like I wasted 2 mo.s. That was out side with no greenhouse (GH). I will be using a GH this year, But, I don't want to waste 2 mo.s again. PLEASE, SEND ME YOUR INPUT ON WHEN TO START outside in a GH. Green Blessings and peace out.



Check out you almanac for your area.  Temps and daylight, sunrise and sunset.

If you have clones ready to go, you might could get in a flower cycle before the days get too long.

Not sure about your area, did it all the time in SoFl.  No greenhouse though.  Slat house, shade house, or plain full sun.

DD


----------



## longtimegrower (Feb 25, 2010)

im waiting on the snow to melt and its still real early 12 and 12 is around 21 of march so they would bud now if it was warm enough.


----------



## FourTwenty (Feb 25, 2010)

here we usually have our last frost in march so we usually wait till the middle of april to be on the safe side.......


----------



## FUM (Feb 26, 2010)

I was trying to ask everyone...Why start plants in April when you can get the the same height when planting in May or first of June? Not that I will wait, because I love to grow(now). The deal is I'm getting older and if I'm able to get close to the same plant by by planting late and saving time and labor I will do so. I am going to experiment this year using the same plants/pots and plant them like on 4/10,5/10,6/10 and see for myself if they will all catch up to same height n weight. If this works out like I'm thinking, I'll do a lot less work next year. Green Blessings to you all.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 26, 2010)

FUM said:
			
		

> I was trying to ask everyone...Why start plants in April when you can get the the same height when planting in May or first of June? Not that I will wait, because I love to grow(now). The deal is I'm getting older and if I'm able to get close to the same plant by by planting late and saving time and labor I will do so. I am going to experiment this year using the same plants/pots and plant them like on 4/10,5/10,6/10 and see for myself if they will all catch up to same height n weight. If this works out like I'm thinking, I'll do a lot less work next year. Green Blessings to you all.



That's a good idea.  Keep a journal on it.  I started ones on July 15th inside and planted them outside on August 1st last year and still got a decent yield out of them.

I'll probably start in May and plant them in June this year.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

I think as long as they have time to finish before you get hit with frost again in the late fall you'll be fine.

The reason I put them out in april, is because I want to give them the longest life span I can...the longer they veg the bigger they get, the bigger my yeild.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 26, 2010)

Growing conditions are optimum for me right now. I've moved my sativas outdoor and looking great. Temp for the GH plants is 30C at 35%RH, outdoor 21C at 31%RH, 11 hours of daylight and of that, 8 hours blazing sun for the outdoor plants. The GH plants get 6 hours sun and the colas are putting on weight noticeably from day to day. I am planning another great bud shot or two!


----------



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

my experience last yr. as it stayed cooler than usual in my area, lots of chilly,dark and rainy days. lost a lot young plants and the others never started growing good until the ground warmed up anyways. imo too early isnt always good.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 4, 2010)

tcbud said:
			
		

> I put mine (seed plants or clones) out in mid May. I will be starting them next month inside, under 14 hours of floro light (t5's). Mid May has 14 hours of light here. If I had a green house, I would prolly start them in (seeds) the end of March. It kinda depends how warm the over night temps are gonna be in the Greenhouse. Keeping them above 46f (overnight, warmer during day of course) and you should do fine, IMO.


 
Would you mind talking more about the t5's. What size and how many?
Do you think one of those 4 ft 4 bulb fixtures would be good enough to get it big enough to take outside?


----------



## bwanabud (Mar 4, 2010)

Well ... I'm in zone 5  ..... We have 3 1/2' - 4' snow drifts right now  

Probably start the girls outside about August  at this rate.


----------

